# Getting a meshuggah tone



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jun 10, 2008)

what is a good way(s) to get a meshugga tone? thanks in advance


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 10, 2008)

Its not a sound i'd shoot for personally, but this:

Product: Line 6 Pod XT Pro

plus tuning to F will get you almost there.


----------



## toolsound (Jun 10, 2008)

7 or 8 string guitar.
Lundgren M7 or M8 pickups.
Some kind of Line 6 amp. I wanna say they used Vetta II's on the latest album.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Product: Line 6 Pod XT Pro
> 
> plus tuning to F will get you almost there.





These two patches are really great for that tone, as well.

Requires POD XT PRO/X3
Sevenstring.org - Patch Library - Destroy Erase Improve POD XT/X3 tone.

Requires Line 6 Toneport minimum, but works with POD XT, PRO, X3, etc.
Sevenstring.org - Patch Library - Line 6 Meshuggah Preset


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jun 10, 2008)

toolsound said:


> 7 or 8 string guitar.
> Lundgren M7 or M8 pickups.
> Some kind of Line 6 amp. I wanna say they used Vetta II's on the latest album.



2 points I want to make:

1) I've never seen anyone get anywhere close to Meshuggah on a Spider- though a lot of peopel seem to get excellent results with PODs
2) they used to use DiMarzio Blaze pickups before they got the M8's. Apparently on Frederik Thordenal's Special Defects- Sol Niger Within CD he has those in there, and has some kickass excellent tone (most definitely meshuggah).

Helps to have a baritone scale neck as well. Their 8's are 30"


----------



## philkilla (Jun 10, 2008)

They use pretty light strings too.

Talking a Low B of .052....do the math.

Learn the meaning of DJENT


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Jun 15, 2008)

Meshuggah = djenty goodness


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 15, 2008)

Obzen's tone is awesome.


----------



## tehk (Jun 15, 2008)

Obzen's tone is extremely awesome.

... They use 52's for the B string? Whoa.

P.S. What is Djent? !


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 15, 2008)

tehk said:


> P.S. What is Djent? !



Your new god.


Just repeat the word "djent" in a polyrhythmic fashion and you'll know what it means.


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 16, 2008)

tehk said:


> Obzen's tone is extremely awesome.
> 
> ... They use 52's for the B string? Whoa.
> 
> P.S. What is Djent? !



I thought they used 60s. @[email protected]

GeekChat! - Meshuggah Gear


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 16, 2008)

52 for B (or Bb in their case) really isn't all that light considering they're working with a 30" scale. I use a 52 for B on a 25.5" scale. I'm sure their strings are quite a bit tighter.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 16, 2008)

well, they use 52s NOW, yeah, cos they're on 30" 8s! But they used to use 25.5" 7s, which they used 9-60s on.

Getting a 'meshuggah' tone has now become quite a vague question really, seeing as they have such a huge back catalogue of tones, it evolves with every album. My favourite is obzen though, it's the most organic i feel, ironically enough seeing as they're using line6 gear now 

so, which album's tone were you aiming for?


----------



## philkilla (Jun 16, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> well, they use 52s NOW, yeah, cos they're on 30" 8s! But they used to use 25.5" 7s, which they used 9-60s on.
> 
> Getting a 'meshuggah' tone has now become quite a vague question really, seeing as they have such a huge back catalogue of tones, it evolves with every album. My favourite is obzen though, it's the most organic i feel, ironically enough seeing as they're using line6 gear now
> 
> so, which album's tone were you aiming for?



They've always used .052.

I remember reading a GW interview when they used to do a artist column (when GW was still decent) and they had a article about their rigs, guitars, tone etc.


----------



## AVH (Jun 16, 2008)

philkilla said:


> They've always used .052.




<DING!> Correct. 

Always so much speculation and misinformation regarding their gear.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 16, 2008)

Not to mention that GuitarGeek site is wrong A LOT, and he said he got that info off another site....


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 16, 2008)

i suggest you try to forge an orginal tone instead of the same tone a billion guys are after


----------



## AVH (Jun 16, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i suggest you try to forge an orginal tone instead of the same tone a billion guys are after



True....unless you're deliberately covering their material. Then trying to do it with a different tone is pointless and sounds off.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2008)

Dendroaspis said:


> True....unless you're deliberately covering their material. Then trying to do it with a different tone is pointless and sounds off.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 17, 2008)

philkilla said:


> They've always used .052.



really? fucking hell, in Bb?? I like light string but thats ridiculous!


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 17, 2008)

philkilla said:


> They've always used .052.
> 
> I remember reading a GW interview when they used to do a artist column (when GW was still decent) and they had a article about their rigs, guitars, tone etc.



Scan this article and I will love you long time.


----------



## matt7 (Jun 17, 2008)

They used boogies and marshall's in the early days as well IIRC


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 17, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> really? fucking hell, in Bb?? I like light string but thats ridiculous!



Again, it's really not that thin for a 30" scale! A .052 for B on a 25.5" scale is pretty normal. I actually prefer a 9-52 set for standard tuning on 25.5". At Bb on a 30" scale, it's probably fairly tight. I have a .060 on a 30" scale tuned to low Eb, and it's not that bad.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 17, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Scan this article and I will love you long time.



Man if I could find it.

They used to do columns...back when they were in black and white.

I don't know if you could get it from Guitar World.com, but they always had a ton of cool info about their playing style and what not. 

One day they did a layout of Fredrik's rig when he still he used Marshall....and jesus christ...I see why he uses POD's now...lol


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jun 17, 2008)

Tc Electronics Integrated preamp into a pod xt will get you there.

Vetta 2 they dont use the TC as it sounds "great".

Tc pedal into a dual rec for Chaosphere.
Tc pedal into a marshall 8100 head for earlier lvie stuff.

DEI and NONE and SOL NIGER were recorded with a .50 caliber mesa.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 17, 2008)

What is it exactly that the TCE preamp box does anyway? It looks like a run of the mill booster with bass and treble knobs, but it doesn't sound like it.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jun 17, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> What is it exactly that the TCE preamp box does anyway? It looks like a run of the mill booster with bass and treble knobs, but it doesn't sound like it.



it si a run of the mill box, but something in it instantly tightens up the tone.

its awesome, but it doesnt work with everything, makes my engl fart like an elephant on curry.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 17, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Again, it's really not that thin for a 30" scale!



i know, man, but i was talkin about when they just used 25.5" 7s


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (Jun 17, 2008)

The tone on obZen is great, so gutteral yet tight.


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Are you going by their live or recorded sound? Because you're unlikely to match it on buying all their equipment alone. There's the engineer in the studio to consider, and the way they play. If the other guitarist in my band picks up my Guitar through my rig and plays, it sounds different, purely because I hold the pick so small, I'm practically pinch harmonic'ing everything I play.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 17, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> i know, man, but i was talkin about when they just used 25.5" 7s



Ohh! I guess for a sec I forgot that they didn't always tune down to F and beyond.


----------

